# Fusil Mitrailleur Modele 1915 CSRG



## The Basket (Oct 4, 2016)

Chauchat.
What the story.
Me confused. It was used post war so is its poor reputation truly deserved


----------



## yulzari (Oct 5, 2016)

For once Wikipedia covers the ground pretty well. The Lebel cartridge was not ideal for the magazine which had open sides. The latter was fixed but very late. The US 30-06 version exacerbated inherent problems. Badly made but the Belgians were satisfied and liked it in 7.65x53 Mauser form. A SIDARM made one with a late closed magazine was not too bad. It's reputation in the Anglophone world has been tainted by the Gladiator made USA 30-06 versions which were the worst.

At the end of the day, even with it's faults cured, it was an automatic rifle with pretensions rather than a true LMG.

Also see: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCwP3Dm52Ls

and: The Worst Gun Ever_


----------



## The Basket (Oct 5, 2016)

It's long recoil system is exquisite.
Watch in slow motion. It's just fantastic.
No wonder it prone to jamming.
The Remington model 8 has a similar design but that wasn't a machine gun so get away with it.

The long recoil design is just so crazy for use in a machine gun that it's absolutely French


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 5, 2016)

Poor french, the only weapon some north americans know is this one...along with his reputation. I am not a fan of USA cable shows by any means but the R.L Ermey test of this weapon in "Lock and load" was very amusing.


----------



## The Basket (Oct 5, 2016)

The worst is the Jesse Ventura one where he is handed a Carcano.
Anyhow if you learn your firearms from Hollywood or TV then you deserve everything you get.


----------

